# Newbie here! Came to say hello!



## Wiz2014 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello! Wow, I have been on another forum site for the last couple of years, but this is fantastic! To be able to talk to people from the same clinic! Dh and I had our first appointment in Cardiff in Novemeber after the long 6 month wait! We are now awaiting blood results for dh. I am yet to be looked over. A bot of background below for you... 

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008, however since loosing weight, my cycles have become 'more normal' and regular. In 2012, DH had two Sperm analysis tests done, which both came back containing no sperm at all.   

Dh saw a urologist in April 2013, who carried out an examination, and took bloods. Dh was diagnosed with Non Obstructive Azoospermia with FSH levels of 27. He referred to the problem as Primary testicular failure. 

So, we were referred to our fertility clinic and finally had our first appointment in November 2013. More bloods were taken to check for chromosome disorders etc and we are going back in April. 

The consultant said if the Fsh levels are above 25, there is probably no chance of using dh's sperm, so we will be going down the donor route. (the consultant at IVF wales hasn't had any info, so was unaware of previous fsh levels, and we couldn't remember them!!)  

Has anyone else used donor sperm in Cardiff? How long did it take to get things going? 

Sorry for the long post... Wishing you all the best for 2014!


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi girls I'm in the same situation as you both. My dh has azoospermia and high fsh. On the recommendation of MR J we decided not to go down the ssr route. We had a failed ivf egg share at Crgw and are about to start our 2nd diui at ivf wales.

The wait is awful we had 2+ years of waiting before we could even go on the list as I was too young.

The waiting list for iui is around a year although I ended up waiting over 2 years due to a few issues at the clinic such as change in the management. The staff are great when you actually get to treatment. The clinic currently use xytex sperm bank.

It would be great to keep in touch xx

edited to remove name of consultant


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Kayla I have private messaged you regarding egg sharing. 

The staff at ivf wales have been lovely so far, I knew one or two of them as they also work at Crgw xx


----------



## Lady J (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi All, My DH also has Azoospermia and we are being treated at IVF Wales. 
My journey is way too long to tell all, hear is the basics: 
DH had inguinal Hernia and under sender testicle operation as a child. 
Referred to IVF Wales in Apr 2012 - after two zero SA tests.
First App Feb 2013. - Just a few bloods done.
Referred to Urologist Jun 2013 - chromosomes tests etc 12 week wait results all good.
Dr J referred DH for Tessa/Pessa Nov 2013 - nothing found.
Decided to take the DIUI route.
We have recently had our treatment plan, where we signed consent forms, picked general characteristics of donor i.e. hair , eye colour, height. 
Waiting on arrival Of Sperm Donor approx 6weeks and next cycle.
Hope this info will help people get a gist off the process.
Ladies we definitely need a IVF Wales Group.

edited to remove name of consultant

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Lady J (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Kayla- jade, hope all is well?
No we didn't have to wait long after The Tessa/Pessa, the first part is by far the longest wait. 
My DH and I had always spoken honestly about what we would do in the event we couldn't have children naturally so using a donor has never been an issue for us. We have not thought about having it else where, my poor DH was in too much pain after I would not want to put him through that again. Hope this helps xx


----------



## Wiz4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 
I'm Wiz2014, but forgot all my log in details! So have come back with a new username. This post is quite old now, but I hope you are all doing well. xx


----------

